# Not getting credit for Lyft passenger referrals



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

This tics me off! Two weeks ago today I created a passenger referral code and entered it into a friends phone as we ate lunch. After lunch she used her brand new Lyft account to get back to work. I checked my dashboard and saw one entry for my new code...and Lyft say's none of that happened and won't pay me the referral fee. 

I asked my friend if she was charged for the ride and she said "just for the tip".

I still have one "entry" for the code but no "first rides taken". This is just plain WRONG!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The answer is simple - don't give out any more referral codes, and definitely don't waste money on getting cards printed.

The way to look at it is you _may_ get paid for UberLyft referrals. But it's certainly not guaranteed.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

bondad said:


> This tics me off! Two weeks ago today I created a passenger referral code and entered it into a friends phone as we ate lunch. After lunch she used her brand new Lyft account to get back to work. I checked my dashboard and saw one entry for my new code...and Lyft say's none of that happened and won't pay me the referral fee.
> 
> I asked my friend if she was charged for the ride and she said "just for the tip".
> 
> I still have one "entry" for the code but no "first rides taken". This is just plain WRONG!!


They've only received an additional $650M in private funding in the last 3 months. That $10 referral fee may sink the company if they actually paid you as promised.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

There is no denying that Lyft is getting to be more and more like Uber. Sad.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

In a lot of newer markets, Lyft issues "pioneer" credits as a way of priming the pump. They are issued as soon as a passenger downloads the app and sets up an account.

I believe, in spite of what I was once told by a CSR (see elsewhere on this forum for that message), that even though your code is entered, the first ride is generally paid for by the pioneer credits, and you may not be paid the referral fee until she uses YOUR credit.

This is clearly not the way it should work. I don't think it's a deliberate attempt to screw you, but I do think it is a negligent policy.


----------

